# Autism/ADHD and diet



## liz1985

Has anybody made any changes to their child's diet and noticed a change in their behaviour. I don't believe diet causes these conditions but I defiantly notice a difference in DS behaviour sometimes when he eats certain foods. Not particularly 'bad food either, some dairy I've noticed makes him hyper. Anyone got opinions on food to cut out? Or any good pointers to websites for info?


----------



## gingmg

Hi- My son hasn't been diagnosed with anything (yet?) but we ran into some issues last winter that I sought out help for and was recommended to follow an autism/ADHD diet to see if it helped which consisted of being gluten free/casein free (dairy). That was one of the recommendations I didn't really follow all that well so I don't have much of a personal story but I do try to follow it loosely and I do see a difference in his behavior when he eats a certain way. It's just hard to keep it up when I'm not the only one feeding him and other people are more lineint in food choices. In general I try to avoid processed foods, dyes, refined sugar, and I try to do gluten free whenever possible. I'm on a Facebook page called "recovering kids- biomedical healing" and it has been a wealth of information of moms doing all kinds of diets and supplements to try to help their kids- there is so much information that it's almost overwhelming at first, but slowly you figure out what may or may not apply to your situation and what you are interested in learning more about. I hope this was somewhat helpful.


----------



## katix333

There is a book, I think it's understanding ADHD that I read, that lists all sorts of foods and preservatives etc that can have an affect. Personally I've tried so much and feel like I would have to give him bread and water but also check what's in the bread haha xx


----------

